# Recommended accomodations for Spartanburg?



## beethoveen (Oct 21, 2007)

I just registered for the Performance Driving school and now I'm starting to plan for hotels. For those that have gone down either for new car pickup or the driving school, it appears that most folks have been staying at the Marriott. Is this the recommended hotel and is there any particular perk or reason for staying there? Or have folks stayed at other hotels, which also may be lower priced as well?

Thanks


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Absolutely. I stayed at the same marriot when I did the school as when I took delivery. They extended the courtesy of free shuttle service and free breakfast/dinner. (Same courtesy as when taking delivery)


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I think the Performance Center pays for your stay at the Marriott (including meals). No cost to you. That's the way it used to be anyway.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> I think the Performance Center pays for your stay at the Marriott (including meals). No cost to you. That's the way it used to be anyway.


Maybe for specific schools, and they do for delivery of a new car. For most schools you are on your own. However, if you are attending a school, the Marriott extends the same deal to you as they do for BMW - Breakfast (and maybe dinner) at a "discounted" rate. Price isn't smoking as I remember, but service is! Where else can you get shuttled around in a BMW?


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

There is a Marriott Courtyard just down the hill from the main Marriott and a Holiday Inn Express around the corner, if you don't get to stay at the Marriott comps of BMW


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

I just returned from a course and stayed in downtown Greenville at the Westin. I would highly recommend it or the nearby Hampton Inn. I was really surprised at how charming downtown Greenville is. Numerous excellent restaurants and very walkable. The Hampton Inn overlooks a beautiful river park. Most of the people attending the class with me stayed at the Marriott, but they said there was little in the area except the usual chain restaurants. Downtown is about a 20 minute drive.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree, downtown Greenville is a nice area which is often overlooked. If your budget allows, I would definetely recommend staying downtown. Make sure to factor in for transportation. I'm pretty sure the Westin has a shuttle but not sure about any of the rest. 

However, the Marriott provides shuttle service throughout Greenville for our guests. As long as you don't plan on staying out past midnight, they'll be glad to take you downtown and pick you up when you're ready to go back.


----------

